# Was macht mein Hund da? oO



## M1ghtymage (10. April 2010)

Morgen zusammen,

ich wundere mich schon seit mehr als einem Jahr was dieses komische Nicken soll, dass mein Hund willkürlich macht.
Oft während des selbst-Wäsche Vorgangs hebt und senkt sie ruckartig und ohne jeden erkennbaren Grund ihren Kopf und schmatzt dabei. Nun bin ich auf die Idee zu kommen das zu filmen und hier nachzufragen und das hat auch endlich geklappt, nachdem ich mehrere Tage vergeblich darauf gewartet habe und einige male keine Kamera griffbereit hatte >_<






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O2wNVk7jdCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sie macht es leider dieses Mal nicht so stark aber ich denke man erkennt, was ich meine.

Machen eure Hunde das auch? Was meint ihr was das ist?


----------



## Arosk (10. April 2010)

Sie schleckt das Fell das sie im Mund hat? Versucht es zu schlucken?!

Nimm du mal Fussel in den Mund und versuch sie zu schlucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. April 2010)

Naja, aber das Nicken?? Ich habe noch eine Maltese(heißt das so?) und die macht nicht beim Schlecken. Ich habe das auch noch nie bei igrgendeinem Hund beobachtet :O


----------



## Arosk (10. April 2010)

Ich bin kein Experte, aber ich kann dir versichern das es normal ist. Genau beschreiben was sie da macht kann ich nicht. Vielleicht kommt sie durch die Kopfbewegung besser an eine Stelle im Mund.


----------



## Winipek (10. April 2010)

Macht mein Hund auch und dem gehts blendend^^ Von daher denk ich mal ist so eine Eigenart des jeweiligen Tieres.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. April 2010)

Das is vollkommen normal, das hab ich schon bei sehr, sehr vielen Hunden gesehen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. April 2010)

vll. schmeckt sie auch einfach nur die Luft? O.o

Ich kann da nichts böses erkennen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. April 2010)

Vielleicht hat dein Hund Komischen Tick? O.o  meine Katze Z.b Richt laut am boden rum.. wie so auch immer man hört es richtig.. ^^


----------



## Arosk (10. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat dein Hund Komischen Tick? O.o meine Katze Z.b Richt laut am boden rum.. wie so auch immer man hört es richtig.. ^^



Meine Katze beißt mir jeden morgen in den Fuß...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat dein Hund Komischen Tick? O.o meine Katze Z.b Richt laut am boden rum.. wie so auch immer man hört es richtig.. ^^



Meine Katze schnarcht. :O


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2010)

Meine Katze rennt vor Mäuse weg :<


----------



## Arosk (10. April 2010)

Lets make this to a Sammelthread for Tierproblems


----------



## LiangZhou (10. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Meine Katze rennt vor Mäuse weg :<




Made my Day xDDD


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> vll. schmeckt sie auch einfach nur die Luft? O.o



Schmeckt die Luft für Hunde besser? :X


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. April 2010)

dein hund geht mit dem beat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ibbi (10. April 2010)

mein hund schnarcht seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr laut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (10. April 2010)

meiner auch, ibbi xD und mein hund macht diese kopfbewegung auch, keine ahnung wieso, aber sonst isser gesund. außer, dass er angst vor babys und kleinkindern hat und vor denen wegrennt xD

und meine katze hatte ma nen schlaganfall und hält seitdem den kopf schief auf der linken seite, fängt aber trotzdem noch mäuse. hach sie is scho süß xD


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. April 2010)

Katzen können Schlaganfälle haben? oO Wieder was gelernt^^


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (10. April 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Naja, aber das Nicken?? Ich habe noch eine Maltese(heißt das so?) und die macht nicht beim Schlecken. Ich habe das auch noch nie bei igrgendeinem Hund beobachtet


ich Finde das Süß der Hund meiner Freundin macht das auch hat mir auch mal ein Vid in Facebook davon geschickt.


----------



## schneemaus (10. April 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Katzen können Schlaganfälle haben? oO Wieder was gelernt^^



wieso sollte das nicht gehn? eine katze hat auch hirngefäße, die durch ein blutgerinnsel verstopfen können =/ aber sie hats gut weggesteckt und wie gesagt außer dieser kopfschieflage keine schwierigkeiten mehr =)


----------



## Held² (10. April 2010)

Eindeutig der Hund versucht zu HEADBANGEN !!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (11. April 2010)

Headbangen im Doggystyle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> Eindeutig der Hund versucht zu Headbangen !!!!


ich kann nicht mehr vor lauter Lachen. ^^


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2010)

Mein Hund schnarcht auch. So laut dass ichs im meinem Zimmer höre das ein Sock weiter oben ist und die Türe zugemacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und meiner macht das auch. Meiner macht sogar viele komische Dinge, zum Beispiel 
Pflaster fressen...


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. April 2010)

hoffentlich keine gebrauchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> hoffentlich keine gebrauchten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch eben gebrauchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (12. April 2010)

Viele Haustiere machen komische Dinge, meine Frau zum Beispiel... ach, lassen wir das. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Hund macht manchmal ne Rolle vorwärts, das sieht komisch aus.


----------



## Manowar (12. April 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Mein Hund macht manchmal ne Rolle vorwärts, das sieht komisch aus.



Meine Katze schafft nen Rückwärtssalto!


----------



## Rikkui (12. April 2010)

Mein hund kann schlafen :/


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. April 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> Mein hund kann schlafen :/



Das machen meine 18 Stunden am Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (14. April 2010)

Meine Theorie:
Dein Hund stellt sich vor, was er gestern Abend zum Abendessen hatte und das stellt er sich soooo intensiv vor, dass er das Essen richtig im Mund schmecken kann. Damit er aber auch das tolle Schluckgefühl hat, hebt und senkt er den Kopf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raindog (14. April 2010)

Mein erster Gedanke war: Das Tier hat was unter dem Gaumen kleben.

Hast du mal gesehen, wie ein Hund versucht *echt klebriges *Karamell zu fressen? Es ist eigentlich witzig mit anzusehen, auch wenn es irgendwie gemein ist.

Aber wenn sie das seit einem Jahr macht, und du nie etwas im Maul entdeckt hast (solltest du davor zurückschreckne in die Schnauze des Hundes zu sehen, frag den Tierarzt) dann ist es nur eine Marotte.


Um dich etwas zu beruhigen: Mein Hund hat einen totalen Dachschaden. (Avatar-Bild hier im Forum)

Alles lässt sich auf einen Vorfall vor etwa 5 Jahren zurückverfolgen. Ich lebe sehr ländlich. Es gibt also Kuhweiden. Und womit sperrt man Kühe auf den Weiden ein? Mit einem Elektrozaun. Mein Hund hat nichts ahnend in der Nähe geschnüffelt, und hat einen Stromschlag abbekommen. Der Stromschlag an sich war nicht tragisch. Allerdings hat er sich so erschreckt, das er die Krallen und Pfoten so verkrampft hat, das er sie sich auf dem Sprint nach hause blutig gelaufen hat.

Das Verwirrende ist: Manchmal hat er panische Angst wenn ich mit ihm in die Richtung der Kuhweide will. Verständlich. Dann legen sich etwa 50kg Hund flach auf den Boden und bewegen sich kein Stück. Aber manchmal denkt er einfach nicht dran, und läuft einfach weiter als wäre nie etwas gewesen.

Eine andere Sache ist der Milchtritt: Mein Rüde ist jetzt bald 7 Jahre alt. Ist als Welpe mit seinem ganzen Wurf im Tierheim gelandet. Vermutlich wurde er sehr früh von seiner Mutter getrennt (der Wurf wurde ausgesetzt) und musste daher mit der Flasche großgezogen werden.
(Diese nächsten Worte schreibe ich nur, weil hier viele Hundebesitzer sind, und sie vermutlich verstehen)
Mein Hund schläft sehr gerne zwischen meinen Eltern im Ehebett. Er nimmt sich dann eines seiner Kissen mit in das Bett der beiden und beginnt dann richtig zu nuckeln. Wie ein Welpe. Und interesannterweise bewegen sich seine Pfoten und krallen wie beim Milchtritt.


Letzte Sache: Der Junge wiegt nicht ganz 50kg. Hat eine Schulterhöhe von etwa einem halben Meter. Wer Hunde kennt, weiß welche Art von Kalb er ist. Und trotzdem (wie viele große andere Hunde auch) ist er ein absoluter Schisshase.


Gruß



Dog


----------

